# It's Official, I am now a "Glock" head!!



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My Son has been breaking my balls, and calling me a Glock head since I bought my pistol caliber carbine that takes Glock mags. So I figured... what the hell, why not!!

So I was at my LGS the other day and noticed they had a Gen 4, Glock 19, in FDE. I really liked that gun the 1st time I saw one, and after fondling it enough, I decided to grab it. I called my guy later that day and told him to put it aside for me. I went by today, paid, did my paperwork, and away she went with me. It came w/3 15 round mags, the extra back straps, cleaning tool, etc. The mags fit my JRC9TD I picked up a couple of weeks ago. Here it is, and I also took a "vanity" picture with my 33 round mag in there just because I could!!
I'll be taking it out this weekend with a bunch of other guns for a day of guns, and cigars at my club down here. 
This is my 1st Glock, I think I'll like this. I was wearing it IWB with a DeSantis "Insider" holster, and it seems to disappear quite nicely.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats, sweet pistol! Despite my love of Glocks, I've desperately tried to stay away from the colored models, as that opens a whole new chapter in collecting, and I was doing pretty well until a buddy offered to sell me one of the older OD Green models -- cheap. Then I saw the limited-run gray guns, and now I'm hooked; I'll probably end up with a handful of various colored models over the next few years.

Oh, and don't forget to clean and lube your new Glock _before_ shooting it for the first time (this requirement is in the manual somewhere). Some folks skip this step, and get jams due to the rust preventative and lack of good lube (might be different for your coated model, so check the manual _and_ any add-on instructions for caring for the finish).

Has anybody mentioned yet that it's a sickness, this Glock thing?

Which Glock-mag carbine did you get (if you already posted about it here, I must have missed it, sorry)?


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice pistol,,enjoy


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Glock Owner?? *


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

DJ, 
I bought the JRC9TD, it is a hoot to shoot, and has been absolutely flawless through about 500 rounds. It gets a little dirty because of the powder I reload with, but the formula I use is rock solid. This is the take down model, they also have a full railed model as well. Here are a couple of pictures of mine.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VERY nice! I'd not seen a JR Carbine with a camouflaged finish before your photo, and it looks much better than the normal models.

I picked up a used Lone Wolf G9 carbine from a buddy who was trying to finance another gun project. I swapped out most of the furniture for Magpul stuff so it handles/feels like my other 5.56mm ARs. It's nice to have a rifle I can shoot on the indoor pistol range in the winter, and the recoil is very similar to my 5.56mm ARs, so the practice is more realistic than shooting a .22 AR (my previous winter indoor practice rifle).


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW! GREAT job!! That thing looks awesome with the new furniture! Good call!

MO


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Magpul is now going to produce a 21 and 27 round Glock 9mm mag. They are priced at like $20.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

That would be interesting!!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A lot of folks like to make fun of the original plastic fantastic but one thing they cannot argue about is the fact that the Glock pistol just flat works. Hard to argue with near 100% reliability. They are simple, very few parts, elegant in their design, safe to carry and use, accurate, and most important... they go bang when you want them to.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rustygun said:


> Magpul is now going to produce a 21 and 27 round Glock 9mm mag. They are priced at like $20.


I just finally bought a couple of their 17-shot G17 mags yesterday. They are loaded-up and waiting for the next range trip (maybe this weekend). I'll probably use them primarily in the G9 carbine, as it doesn't lock back when the last round is fired, and the bright orange followers on the Magpul mags will make it easier to see when the mags are empty (as I'm holding the bolt open and peering into that dark ejection port).


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I hate it when the newbies get their gun slang wrong, a Glock lover is a "Glockster". We've been calling ourselves that for over 30 years. 

Paul


----------

